
Diamonds Are Bullshit (2013) - jseliger
http://priceonomics.com/post/45768546804/diamonds-are-bullshit
======
whoopdedo
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9251952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9251952)

Previous previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6331565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6331565)

Previous previous previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5403988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5403988)

Or consider this followup: "Everything is Bullshit":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7945256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7945256)

So this has me wondering, I've heard about people having their cremated
remains condensed into a diamond. How much carbon can be extracted from a pile
of cow dung? It might be possible to form an artificial diamond from actual
bullshit.

~~~
tristanj
There are even more previous discussions than that. The Priceonomics article
is just a rehash of an Atlantic article from 1982, with a modern spin on it.
Over a third of the Priceonomics article is just quotes from 1982 original.
The original is a far better article overall, but no one has time to read
longform these days hence why the rehash is popular.

Earlier discussions for the 1982 article:

279 points, 1237 days ago -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4535611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4535611)

140 points, 2073 days ago -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1405698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1405698)

96 points 2189 days ago -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1110283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1110283)

------
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Diamonds%20Are%20Bullshit%20po...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Diamonds%20Are%20Bullshit%20points%3E10&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

------
dpweb
Buying the engagement ring can be just the tip of the iceberg - the
disappointing monetary ROIs when you start a family. You get different kinds
of payoffs however.

